# official north Florida meetup



## cj123 (Nov 30, 2007)

There is now an official North Florida meetup. Currently there is a small number of people, but I am sure it will grow over time. We would love to have more members, and as it grows, we will begin to have discussions on specific types of treatments and actually put some into practice like exposure therapy. For now, we are meeting in social settings such as coffee places, etc. We really hope this group expands---we all can learn from each other, and the more support, the better.
If you have any questions, don't hesitate to message me.


----------



## vettedad61 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am in Savannah GA, just became a member... looking for someone close by, is north florida near I-95?


----------

